# Dell Latitude Fan Question



## MasterP (Aug 25, 2007)

Alright so here is the deal. I have a Dell Latitude D500. Recently, the fan started running all the time which wasn't normal. I ran the diagnostic disk which tells me (by way of error message) that my thermal sensor is running above it's recommended temperature. The diagnostic then turns my fan off to test it which causes my computer to shut off instantly. I talked to dell support about the problem, they told me it was my fan so I got a new one and replaced it... turned it back on and have the same problem. I don't know what to do. Dell told me my thermal sensor was built into my fan which appears to be incorrect. The constant running of the fan is making my whole computer sluggish and is getting frustrating... ANY SUGGESTIONS?? 
THANKS.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome TSF :grin:

First I would like you to download SpeedFan and tell me the voltages and temperatures of your computer. Please post back with this information, Thank You:smile:


----------



## MasterP (Aug 25, 2007)

Alright, I ran the application and the HDO registers 40 C while the Temp registers 86C. I checked the voltage tab but it was blank... I hope that helps....


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

That is NOT good, your computer shouldn't even go over 50 C. Turn off your computer quickly!! Your computer components could have permanent damage if you don't. Now I am thinking that the component that is doing this is the system board or motherboard. You should talk about replacing it with Dell and see if you can get it for free from there support.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

86c is too hot for idle.


Phone dell back up and see if you can get them to replace the Thermal Compound ( If its under warrenty still ). If its not under warrenty - Then You may have to purchase Artic Silver 5 and Replace the Thermal Compound yourself.



> Dell told me my thermal sensor was built into my fan.


Wrong :4-thatsba

And the voltages should be underneith the Tempretures.

:wave:


----------



## whitebd (May 5, 2009)

I ran into this problem too on my Latitude C640. I contacted Dell support on it and they suggested I clean the fan blades as even a small amount of dust will affect performance. I did that and voila! No more overheating problems!


----------

